# picture help please



## nateabbylisadream (Dec 16, 2007)

I have followed the instructions but it still doesn't come up with the picture. Can someone please help me???







It adds the img icon every time and not sure why. I think that is why its goofing up but, it isn't there when I highlight it there from my photobucket page and I really want to share more photo's with you all!!

Lisa


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got the same problem. What are we doing wrong?


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Dec 16, 2007)

LMAO Ok so now its working! LOL Here is more!


























Dream is the Black Shetland Pony and Abby is a Mini Horse. I will post our full family photo with the girls when it is taken. Hubby got to messy today and we want to brush the girls. It had rained here in Az and they got muddy. LOL~~ Go figure hey! Hope you all enjoy. I made those Santa Hats also by knitting. It was a lot of fun to do as I didn't want to spend $13 each at the time of store boughten ones. I have more pride in them since I made them!

Lisa


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, but they're still small.

How do we make them larger?


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure how to make them larger. Maybe its how the site is programed?

Lisa


----------



## Lewella (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmm..... No idea why they are small..... Are they that small on photobucket too?


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Dec 17, 2007)

no they are not that small in photobucket! They are from my digital camera and not a cell phone. I know cells can be small. SO not sure why they ended up like that.

Lisa


----------



## novachick (Dec 17, 2007)

If you remove the thumbnail (th_) designation from the file name, they will be big. Here I did one for you!






I had the same problem a few days ago and someone on here helped me!


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Dec 17, 2007)




----------

